# Annoying Advertisements



## Tabatha (May 10, 2012)

I can't believe it bugs me so much! But the hogs breath ad with the hippy child drives me up the wall. It has nothing to do with a steak dinner, if anything makes me lose my appetite. Saddly enough their other ad is just as stupid but prefer it over the junior hippy hog look a like.
Anyone here like to vent about annoying advertisements as well?


----------



## Crystal..Discus (May 10, 2012)

The National Tiles ad; every time I go for a drive longer than half an hour, I hear it at least twice (because I channel surf so I can avoid ads.) 

I don't care if you have a warehouse full of tiles, kindly STFU and go die.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (May 10, 2012)

Crystal..Discus said:


> The National Tiles ad; every time I go for a drive longer than half an hour, I hear it at least twice (because I channel surf so I can avoid ads.)
> 
> I don't care if you have a warehouse full of tiles, kindly STFU and go die.



Its not national tiles...... Its national Tiiiiiiiiles! Get it right :lol:

Yea, I wish he would get run over by a forklift too 

All ads are irritating :lol: 'trust me....' :facepalm:


----------



## Tabatha (May 10, 2012)

Hehehe. 

I also hate the radio ad for ... broadband ( don't know the brand even though it's said 10 times over). The chicks voice is too high pitched and one toned. I tried just turing down the volume and wait for it to pass but I can still hear her so in order to eliminate I have to change stations or turn it off all together and in return miss something good that comes on after.


----------



## Snakewoman (May 10, 2012)

Crystal..Discus said:


> The National Tiles ad; every time I go for a drive longer than half an hour, I hear it at least twice (because I channel surf so I can avoid ads.)
> 
> I don't care if you have a warehouse full of tiles, kindly STFU and go die.



Eminem vs Frank Walker - My Name Is Frank Walker (remix by Johnno Solo) - YouTube

Martin Solveig ft. Frank Walker & Dragonette - Hello [NATIONAL TILES REMIX] - YouTube

frank walker national tiles -dj shannon mash up - YouTube


----------



## phantomreptiles (May 10, 2012)

Frank walker makes me want to pierce my eardrums!!
There is an "I hate frank walker" on FB, it is a large group.....


----------



## Chanzey (May 10, 2012)

Transforma ladder. "It makes it so much simple."

Speaking of.. it just came on.


----------



## Coppersimon (May 10, 2012)

I can't stand any of the insurance ads doesnt matter if it's for funerals health car or house insurance I hate them all.


----------



## vampstorso (May 10, 2012)

Chanzey said:


> Transforma ladder. "It makes it so much simple."
> 
> Speaking of.. it just came on.




I WAS WHINGING ABOUT THIS TO MY BOYFRIEND! For that very reason, too! 
So thrilled it makes other people crazy! 


I hate the vita-gummy ad...

"kids love vita-gummies! They're vita-gummalicious!"
Sorry what? Vita-gummalicious? What?! 


And the newish Uncle Tobys Cereal ads...
"so we added the AM-AZING omega threeeee" ugh.


Life insurance ads...

"you should feel guilty for dying. How dare you." Is the only message I get from that.


I hate all federal ads. Especially since the mining tax, carbon tax, and the NBN ads have been plaguing tv, and now labors saying the only reason Australians dont all love their policies is from lack of communication...
So now there's gonna be even more! Horribly annoying ads that also waste tax money, cant get any worse than that! 



I hate all ads.


----------



## Stompsy (May 10, 2012)

Coppersimon said:


> I can't stand any of the insurance ads doesnt matter if it's for funerals health car or house insurance I hate them all.



+1


----------



## Jeannine (May 10, 2012)

*too many ads these days are annoying and way to politically correct 

your not allowed to 'offend' anyone cause you will have your lines spammed with whingers complaining you have insulted 'someone or something' *


----------



## vampstorso (May 10, 2012)

Jeannine said:


> *too many ads these days are annoying and way to politically correct
> 
> your not allowed to 'offend' anyone cause you will have your lines spammed with whingers complaining you have insulted 'someone or something' *



And its generally always do-gooders whinging...not the actual group it's supposively offending!


----------



## reptalica (May 10, 2012)

I hate the AAMI ad........so much so that when my policy runs out I'm outta there. I thought ads were supposed to bring customers. Meh!

Oh and the ad is......"beautiful driverrrrr, beautiful brake foooooot". The one with the philipino (I think) bird is massaging the foot of the lady on the beach.



> I don't care if you have a warehouse full of tiles, kindly STFU and go die.



Classic!! Tell us how u really feel......Crystal Discus.


----------



## Fantazmic (May 10, 2012)

I decided I would watch masterchef.....you mean masterad......because I saw more ads than the show......


----------



## vampstorso (May 10, 2012)

reptalica said:


> Oh and the ad is......"beautiful driverrrrr, beautiful brake foooooot". The one with the philipino (I think) bird is massaging the foot of the lady on the beach.



Until reading this...I couldn't for the life of me figure out what she was saying! I even googled to no avail as hearing the ad and not being able to understand was making me mental.


----------



## PythonLegs (May 10, 2012)

And yet, here you are on a forum talking about national tiles, transformaladder and hogs breath..


----------



## vampstorso (May 10, 2012)

PythonLegs said:


> And yet, here you are on a forum talking about national tiles, transformaladder and hogs breath..




Talking about, not purchasing from...

And yes, you could say it's free advertising...
But basically saying "this product/brand is crap" isn't helpful advertising.


----------



## Erebos (May 10, 2012)

Hey stop ripping the transformer ladder best 1800 bucks ever spent 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## vampstorso (May 10, 2012)

Erebos said:


> Hey stop ripping the transformer ladder best 1800 bucks ever spent
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton



Are your tasks now much simple?


----------



## congo_python (May 10, 2012)

Jimbean ad with all the tarzan crap is so irritating !!!


----------



## PythonLegs (May 10, 2012)

Ah, no such thing as bad publicity. Next time you want a hippy child or need an emergency ladder, you'll think of that garbage straight off.


----------



## damian83 (May 10, 2012)

I can't believe noone has said our ad for obriens, doesn't worry me but dropping my daughter to school the kids at her school don't shut up

Or shouldnt I have started you guys lol :-!


----------



## Red-Ink (May 10, 2012)

congo_python said:


> Jimbean ad with all the tarzan crap is so irritating !!!



I'm an avid fan of the redneck juice (bourbon).... But just because of that bloody annoying ad I have boycotted Jim beam from the list. I don't want to let them think that annoying ad actually worked on increasing their sales.

What ever happened to their old ads... I especially like the ad about the "the" girlfriend and the "the" dilemma.... NOW they are "the" annoying.


----------



## richardsc (May 11, 2012)

hungry thirsty oak milk add used to annoy me,but sussed out it really irratates the misses,and it comes on heaps more now ive noticed it so i get a good laugh out of it now

what really annoys me is that 7pm project show,or what ever they call it now,its like bundling all the annoying adds up together and letting them loose at once,carrie bigmore if thats how its spelt and your a member here,u especially suck,but so does the show,maybe its just me but it makes me grrrrrrrr


----------



## Jeannine (May 11, 2012)

*"The Star, Sydney" the ad with the bloke playing the piano 

i so wanna shove that thing where the sun doesnt shine, annoying as 

yes i guess an over paid campaign executive would see this as a good thing because they refuse to really listen to the public and it all comes down to how much they can rip off the companies for these ads

if something annoys me i just wont use the products or even buy them and i sure as heck dont go running to my friends and say lets go buy such and such cause i seen a great ad about it on tv *

*and like i said politically correct ads annoy me, you will see one get screened and then its off the air for a few days and when it comes back on the not so perfect 'pc bit' has been removed oh for goodness sake get over it and stop nabby pambing the do gooders *


----------



## Marzzy (May 11, 2012)

Jeannine said:


> *"The Star, Sydney" the ad with the bloke playing the piano
> 
> i so wanna shove that thing where the sun doesnt shine, annoying as
> 
> ...



Yeah that ads doing my head in its on every ad break


----------



## vampstorso (May 11, 2012)

richardsc said:


> hungry thirsty oak milk add used to annoy me,but sussed out it really irratates the misses,and it comes on heaps more now ive noticed it so i get a good laugh out of it now
> 
> what really annoys me is that 7pm project show,or what ever they call it now,its like bundling all the annoying adds up together and letting them loose at once,carrie bigmore if thats how its spelt and your a member here,u especially suck,but so does the show,maybe its just me but it makes me grrrrrrrr



I hate her so much. She's not only stupid but rude. I'll never get over her calling a health expert fat and not dropping the topic during an interview, and then getting all upset when he took a tiny swipe back! 
The whole show is crap. And how did Charlie go from having a failing comedy show (the mansion) to thinking he's now top of society. funny


----------



## richardsc (May 11, 2012)

thats what irratates me,half the stuff they have a go at,the following week the are all for it,what the

glad im not the only one,grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr just mentioning it/them,lol


----------



## kr0nick (May 11, 2012)

Chanzey said:


> Transforma ladder. "It makes it so much simple."
> 
> Speaking of.. it just came on.


HAAH that guy is such an idiot. At one point I had the whole add memorized because it's on so much


----------



## Smithers (May 11, 2012)

The high pitched inner health plus "Have you had your inner health plus todayyyyyy!!!" FFS Doing my head in.


----------



## maddog-1979 (May 13, 2012)

here's a funny one to settle everyone down, then get back into slamming crap adds.

Cane Toad Road - YouTube

by the way, i hate the jim beam add too, drives me crazzzyyy


----------



## snakeluvver (May 13, 2012)

reptalica said:


> Oh and the ad is......"beautiful driverrrrr, beautiful brake foooooot". The one with the philipino (I think) bird is massaging the foot of the lady on the beach.


I love that ad! The only good ad I've seen in a long time. "I think I know you, you Ronda!"
Probably my least favourite ad is for the Ahhh bra/Genie Bra. It makes me want to kill a hamster.


----------



## Jungletrans (May 13, 2012)

Fight back . I hate ads , all advertising executives will be the first ones against the wall when the revolution comes :] Till then I only watch programs prerecorded on IQ [ foxtell ] so they can be fast forwarded . The only radio I listen to is RRR [ I subscribe ] They have sponsor adds but only for Bands , Gigs etc .


----------



## hnn17 (May 13, 2012)

Youi ad... we get you... we'll get your money too.


----------



## Jande (May 13, 2012)

maddog-1979 said:


> here's a funny one to settle everyone down, then get back into slamming crap adds.
> 
> Cane Toad Road - YouTube
> 
> by the way, i hate the jim beam add too, drives me crazzzyyy



Not an ad but another good one along similar lines. :lol:

DAZ N BAZ - YouTube

Also, the Dare Iced Coffee ad. The one about the juvenile mate. ARRGH!


----------



## Snakewoman (May 13, 2012)

That bloody body trim ad is a pain. :x


----------



## Chanzey (May 13, 2012)

I cant believe no one has said this but... Rivers Ads??? or do you guys love them all


----------



## mysnakesau (May 13, 2012)

I can't stand insurance ads - funeral cover - read the fine print - accidental death only covered for first twelve months, and you won't get insurance if you already have a terminal illness.

The other ad that is annoying me is the one for Sydney's Star Casino. I only just worked it out tonight what that stupid add was all about.


----------



## Darlyn (May 13, 2012)

reptalica said:


> I hate the AAMI ad........so much so that when my policy runs out I'm outta there. I thought ads were supposed to bring customers. Meh!
> 
> Oh and the ad is......"beautiful driverrrrr, beautiful brake foooooot". The one with the philipino (I think) bird is massaging the foot of the lady on the beach.



Balinese mock up. Teri maa kasi, Indonesion for thank you. Having a laugh at the massage ladies. Quite clever I thought.
Then again I used to be an advertising executive and also like the 7pm Project so I may just be weird.


----------



## SouthernKnights (May 13, 2012)

Don't mind most ads but there is one from about 15 years ago that still haunts me.." mum, the curved pad"


----------



## CaptainRatbag (May 13, 2012)

They used to make cool ads..... that cockatoo that was screaming "who stole the telly!" :lol: I think ad designers these days are pretty hamstrung as to what they can/cant do..... someone will always be offended by something. Yea, the rivers ads suck..... so bad :facepalm:

The windex ad with the magpies that ring the doorbell and then close the sliding door is cool. :lol:


----------



## Tabatha (May 13, 2012)

Progressive insurance ad also, where she is hugging her self.

Anything to do with premature ejaculation and laddies sanitaries. Always come on tv or radio around dinner time and after school hours.


----------



## disintegratus (May 13, 2012)

Fantazmic said:


> I decided I would watch masterchef.....you mean masterad......because I saw more ads than the show......



The standard length of a show for a half hour time slot is 17 minutes I think. 

And an hour time slot is I think 42 minutes.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (May 14, 2012)

I hate when you get the same ad twice in each ad break :facepalm: And the tv companies always deny ads are louder than the program  They are obviously louder.... so if you go to make a cuppa in the add break, or go to the loo, you still get to hear the ad 

And I hate the 'healthy food' ads, where you see a gorgeous model about to eat some packaged health dinner/food.... but they never actually show them eat it..... probably interferes with the models 2 peas and a jelly bean per day diet 

Then there is the makeup ads.... p......tive and that.... the before pics are usually closer up (highlights anything zit-like), the person is not smiling or actually frowning.... in the after pic, she is smiling and the pic is at a different (more forgiving) range :facepalm: the ad people must think we are all so gullible :lol:


----------



## disintegratus (May 14, 2012)

I usually work night shift over the weekend, and when I first started I hated how quiet the office was, it was a bit creepy, so I had the tv going as background noise. I saw every infomercial enough times that my mental defenses were crumbling, and some part of my brain was starting to think that maybe proactiv would be an awesome thing to buy(even though I don't have acne)... and that I definitely need one of steamer thingies(even though we've already got a steam cleaner and I don't think I've ever used it)... and so one and so forth. Now I keep the tv off.


----------



## SouthernKnights (May 14, 2012)

Ah yes, I forgot the infomercials. I pitty the fool who don't have a flavourwave.


----------



## Jungletrans (May 14, 2012)

The worst are the funeral insurance ads . It works out that if you don't die for 20 years you will have paid $120,000 for a $6000 funeral . You can prepay a funeral in full now for $6000 and it doesn't matter how long till you die .


----------



## Manda1032 (May 14, 2012)

I too have calculated the insurance ads, everyone would do better putting the allotted money into a bank account. At the least money will be there when you need it! No one has mentioned the stupid as Coles My 5 adverts! I too hate the insurance and Holy Bush nuts batman! The ladder costs that much!!!!!
Honestly if you took out ALL the insurance policies etc how much pay would you have at the end of the month let alone a week!!!!


----------



## Tabatha (May 20, 2012)

Another one.... Karicare Aptamil Formula.
I love how the breast feeding mum is flatter than the tv screen. Where is the reality these days?


----------

